# Its been a while, any pressing issues or AMAZING stories?



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Any new stories?

*
edited by me.

Ryan*


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

first off i will give you credit for saying not to post too vivid pictures but when you know we dont allow pictures that show alot of gore why do you request such pictures?


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

in sd its illegal to hunt rabbit with a pellet gun and i wouldnt do it anyways if it was.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm not sure of your intent Stonegoblet.

This thread was started after I posted a followup to the previous one to Diggity. I'm certain you viewed it prior to creating this one. Are you requesting something different than that thread?

Expect a PM. I would like answers.

This thread is over. I will not tolerate you trying to blatantly disrespect the moderators of this forum.

Ryan


----------

